# Greenup 7/17



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

1 gar 2 or 3 channels 7 or so blues biggest 18# boat drifting cut shad. Seen numerous stripes caught too off walkway. There is so much bait you could almost walk on water I can’t believe anyone can catch a fish. 10 to 20 fow.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

thank you for the report from Greenup. First one I've seen in sometime and was wondering if any one down that way still fished. Sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Meldahl is like that right now too. 2" shiners sometimes 15-20 feet wide schools of them. I have never seen so much bait, which I guess is a good thing.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Toss a crappie jig in the middle of them and you may well be surprised. Whites, hybrids and skipjacks!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

katfish ken said:


> thank you for the report from Greenup. First one I've seen in sometime and was wondering if any one down that way still fished. Sounds like a good day to me.


They still catching plenty at greenup just knowone will post cause it pisses the other fisherman off . They think someone else will come and catch the fish .


----------

